# High Resolution Passport Photo- Help Please



## jaimac (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi all, 

I will be moving to Dubai in a few weeks and my employer have asked for a high resolution copy of a passport photo on email. I have emailed a copy to them from my office scanner but apparently it is not high enough resolution and it needs to be '400 and this will generate a file that is larger than 600Kbs'. 

I have contacted Boots and they will not make copies of passport sized pictures to go onto USB/ Disc. 

Has anyone else out there used any high street stores in UK to obtain copies of passport pictures? 

Many Thanks!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Yes, they do this. Just walk in to any of them and ask. Not sure why Boots is being stupid like that.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Why not just have a new one made and put it on disc at the photo place? Most every place in the usa does this now so would think they do the same in the uk? I know here in the uae, they will put the pic on a disc as well if requested.


----------



## jaimac (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks both for your replies  

I was having a mini-meltdown this morning with everything I need to get arranged! I think I will just go in and do it myself as there is a self service option usually...I wonder if they say no as there is copyright for the passport pics? 

Thanks again


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

My visa photo was taken with my phone, then emailed and sized correctly. The white background was a large pillow in a hotel room!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Yeah odd, I had a passport photo taken which was 7kb in size. quality wasn't anything great but just printed it on photo paper and handed it in without any issues.


----------



## neilrock (May 7, 2011)

It seems to me that a lot of Dubai and the middle east generally depends on whether the person you're dealing with is a jobsworth or not... "Sorry, to do that, is more than my job is worth"... Boils down to the individuals discretion.


----------

